# Motorschutzschalter, warum auf Schaltzeichen offen?



## xxxyyyx (19 Mai 2018)

Hallo,
der Motorschutzschalter schütz den Motor ja vor Überlastung, in dem er die Spannungsversorgung unterbricht.
Warum ist der Schutzschalter dann aber in der "Ruhestellung" im Schaltsymbol offen gezeichnet?

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motorschutz_(Elektrotechnik)#/media/File:Motorschutzschalter.gif


----------



## TIA Portal (19 Mai 2018)

Weil alles in der Elektrotechnik als " unbetätigt " dargestellt wird.


----------



## xxxyyyx (19 Mai 2018)

Danke für deine Antwort.

Das macht es aber doch dann viel komplizierter. Man muss sich, um die Schalltung nachvollziehen zukönnen, dann alle Schalter die der Motorschutzschalter betätigt genau anders herum geschaltet vorstellen.


----------



## Fabpicard (19 Mai 2018)

Nö ist es nicht, weil du bei einer Verkettung von vielen Hilfskontakten, Schaltern und Tastern ja immer den unbetätigten Zustand siehst.
Jetzt denkst du dir "ich drücke jetzt diesen Taster" und musst dir dann vorstellen was alles gerade aus ist? Komplizierter als die Version wie sie jeder nutzt 

MfG Fabsi


----------



## xxxyyyx (20 Mai 2018)

Ok, denke das ist Gewöhnungssache, danke euch


----------



## Heinileini (20 Mai 2018)

Ein MotorSchutzSchalter ist ein *bi*stabiles Dingsbums.
Dadurch gibt es sozusagen zwei Betrachtungsweisen.
1. der MSS wird manuell "scharfgemacht" und man betrachtet dies als Betätigung des MSS (= die übliche Sichtweise)
oder
2. der MSS wird bei Überlast ausgelöst und man betrachtet diesen Vorgang als "Betätigung" (= Deine Sichtweise).

Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## 3.#6 (22 Mai 2018)

Moin,
wobei ich den Punkt 2 eher dem Motorschutzrelais zuordnen würde, statt einem MSS


----------

